# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Incrmenter decrmenter compteur

## devouring strossus

Bonjour, 
Je suis un peu en galre avec mon projet en J2E. Voil j'ai cr un tableau dans une jsp avec un nombre de lignes variables. 
Pour cela j'ai cr deux liens, un pour incrmenter une variable et l'autre pour dcrmenter cette mme variable qui est le max d'une boucle for afin d'afficher les x lignes du dit tableau.
Mon problme est qu' chaque modification de la taille du tableau toutes les donnes sont supprimes. Comment les faire sauvegarder? Je vois pas du tout comment les mettre dans la request ou une session. 


```

```

voil ce que a donne

----------


## ElSpopo

Salut, je vois deux solutions possibles  ton problme.

Tu peux faire appeler  tes liens un javascript qui ira modifier ta page en ajoutant les lignes au tableau sans recharger la page.

Tu peux aussi modifier tes liens d'ajout ou de suppression pour qu'ils appellent un javascript qui validera ton formulaire en passant en plus en paramtre la nouvelle valeur de ton compteur.

Bref, je te conseille de regarder ce que tu peux faire en ajoutant du javascript.

----------


## devouring strossus

d'accord je vais lire les tutos de javascript sur le site !

----------


## skulled

Je n'ai pas trs bien saisie ce que tu voulais faire, mais pour info si tu veux sauvegarder des valeur en session ou en request c'est comme ceci : 



```

```

----------


## devouring strossus

je veux faire a avec des jsp et de l'HTML only (plus la possibilit d'enlever un champ) sans que les champs ne s'efface

http://javascript.developpez.com/tut...s/?page=page_3

----------

